# Last nights UFC



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Who all whatched Silva vs. Griffin last night and whats your take?


----------



## Deborah Vigil (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish I could say I watched it but was unable .... So please do tell how the fights went?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> Who all whatched Silva vs. Griffin last night and whats your take?


 
Forest Griffin was either scared, or took a fall. I think he was scared. And after getting rocked...Silva started acting like he could hit em' at will, and the next tip tap on the chin...griffin fell....threw his arms up to say no more. Embarrased he ran off. As he'd should have been.

But I do not rule out Dana white offering some dough to griffin to keep the next prodigy alive. After all his fan base was slipping after his last 2 shitty fights.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it was a set-up. I mean really, there have been way better fights from Griffin. This was a joke. 

Courtney


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Forest Griffin was either scared, or took a fall. I think he was scared. And after getting rocked...Silva started acting like he could hit em' at will, and the next tip tap on the chin...griffin fell....threw his arms up to say no more. Embarrased he ran off. As he'd should have been.
> 
> But I do not rule out Dana white offering some dough to griffin to keep the next prodigy alive. After all his fan base was slipping after his last 2 shitty fights.


My thoughts exactly James. On one of boxingscene.com they said forest has a broken jaw and partial hearing loss now. The first 2 knock downs looked almost bs but the the last one looked completely bs. Anderson Silva's fan base was falling off dramaticaly and he needed something to make some money for the remainder of his contract. Forest seemed to have fan base that loved him no matter what. I know I've whatched every fight of his since the U F but after last night I won't waste another dollar on UFC and will concentrate on boxing only for my fight addiction. LOL I may be proved wrong of my opinion of this fight but for now its bs. I mean even Joe Roagan was like this is rediculous and an embarrasment. If he continues Forest has the ability to win back fans. IMO Silva was loosing them and they seemed to think there was only one way to win his fans back.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

People used to think that the WWF was real, and would bet on the outcome.

There is a sucker born every minute. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think, for the first time, someone got in Forrest's head. He looked like he curred out! RAN back to the dressing room before anyone had a chance to talk with him.
Hard to watch.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

for anyone that is looking for it, youtube before it gets yanked...or mmatko.com



Every weight class in now on lockdown....A. Silva can rematch hendo or W.Silva, but thats about it


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Here it is in all its cartoonish foolishness. Dana White is a turd. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOS_hvXxDt8&feature=related


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

RUN FORREST........ RUN

Not impressed at all........would really like to hear more on what went down and why the quick escape. Thought that was in poor taste.

t


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.mmatko.com/anderson-silva-vs-forrest-griffin-fight-video-ufc-101/


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I wana say it's not a shame because I've always like the action that ufc fights have brought and if he would have fell from any other punch I would've said yeah it was an honost ko but with that little paw of a jab not even a good straight jab. Some say he was already rocked but he didn't have chicken legs so to speek or nothing. It's just hard to believe it wasn't a put on. The other 2 kd's didn't even seem to be hard licks. I dunno.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

last thing I read said he didnt have a broken jaw and was (physically) fine


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

UFC is turning into a circus show.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> last thing I read said he didnt have a broken jaw and was (physically) fine


Bout what I figured. UFC/Dana White probably put that out there to make the fake ass ko seem real.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

i watched it, i knew silva would make a fool outa griffin but i did not know he was going to make him look THAT bad.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

don't think it was fixed. you don't want to fix a fight with a good fighter like 
Griffrn. He seems like the kind of guy who wouldn't take a dive for money


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I haven't watched a whole lot of these fights, but I have seen Forest take a beating and keep coming.

This might be a case of the "glass jaw".

In the old days guys that fought a LOT started to have this from the amount of punches they recieved.

If it takes 100 psi to knock you out the first time, there is a sliding scale after that. I think this is something that you can see starting already with many of these fighters.

I won't count out the "circus" scenario, as I did not see a lot of effort from Forrest, which I thought was weird.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

It didn't look fixed to me . Forest didn't look good at all and the running away thing didn't help either . 

Yes Silva was stepping back but Forest was coming in and it was a good quick hit right on the button . Forest is known to take a beating but I don't think he's known for an iron jaw . He got hit in a good spot with a quick solid punch by one of the best fighters around . Nothing devestating but more ten enough to knock someone out .

Forest just wrote a book and I'm sure the UFC will be getting a cut of that . This loss isn't going to help sales at all .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I haven't watched a whole lot of these fights, but I have seen Forest take a beating and keep coming.
> This might be a case of the "glass jaw".In the old days guys that fought a LOT started to have this from the amount of punches they recieved.
> If it takes 100 psi to knock you out the first time, there is a sliding scale after that. I think this is something that you can see starting already with many of these fighters.


Perfect example Chuck Liddell


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

The other thing to think about is the weight of the gloves these guys wear. I think most of us are used to seeing Boxing, where guys at 205 wear 10oz gloves. UfC gloves are a mere 5oz.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

steve davis said:


> i watched it, i knew silva would make a fool outa griffin but i did not know he was going to make him look THAT bad.


Pretty much my thoughts on it. Griffin was humiliated!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm still torn as to whether he was humiliated or if the thing was actually rigged. That was really just incredibly odd, the whole thing- especially Griffin just booking it out of the arena, it's not like we've never seen him take a beating before. I HATE to think that it was a set-up, but it just makes no sense.

Even BEFORE the fight, a group of us (the dog club/shooting club/MMA club/...you get the picture) were sitting around wondering why the Penn fight was scheduled after Silva/Griffin. Withoug even having to think about it as soon as the fight ended, one of them said "Oh, that's why it was an undercard...they sooo planned that shit". 
I sure hope we're wrong


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Dana White, has these guys by the nuts when it comes to contracts. It's not like they get the chance to accept or decline a fight. They are under contract. I am not positive on this, But both men win or loss usually get interviewed. I am sure none of the losers are racing to get on camera. So, I have to believe that's part of thier contract. Also, If you notice all these guys put thier sponsors shirts and hats on...even if they lose. So, that's 2 reasons why they do it. The only reason I think they would breach these contracts is because they were instructed to. There is just to much stuff that points to something being shady.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> I'm still torn as to whether he was humiliated or if the thing was actually rigged. That was really just incredibly odd, the whole thing- especially Griffin just booking it out of the arena, it's not like we've never seen him take a beating before. I HATE to think that it was a set-up, but it just makes no sense.
> 
> Even BEFORE the fight, a group of us (the dog club/shooting club/MMA club/...you get the picture) were sitting around wondering why the Penn fight was scheduled after Silva/Griffin. Withoug even having to think about it as soon as the fight ended, one of them said "Oh, that's why it was an undercard...they sooo planned that shit".
> I sure hope we're wrong


The reason that it was an undercard to the BJ Penn fight was that Silva vs Griffin wasnt a title shot, where as the BJ Penn fight was. 
I have never really liked Griffin myself, and him running from the ring like a school kid was very, very lame. Hes gonna get booed for sure next time he steps up. 
I personally think Forrest is kept in the UFC soley to keep promoting the value of the Ultimate Fighter series. 
I watch the UFC to see people like Penn, GSP, Machida, Silva and Maia fight, not Forrest.
It was good to see the Aussie do well in the undercard.
Bring on UFC 102.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of his myself and was glad to see Silva win, drama aside...but Griffin has lost before and never acted like a schoolgirl. It just seems weird but on the flip side, it would be a very, very dumb move for the UFC to not only fix a fight but to make it LOOK like a completely fixed fight, drama queeen acts, temper tantrums and all. 

All of that aside, I'm looking forward to 102 but I really don't want to see Couture get his ass beat 
I'd like to see Silva vs Machida, that might make for an interesting match.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Forrest is and always has been an emotional fighter, he was talking pretty confidently before the match and he figured he would beat Silva hands down. Forrest running out of the cage after the fight was lame, but even Joe Rogan said "that is the most humilating knock out I have ever seen in the UFC".

After the fight I thought the knock out looked weak and something fishy had happened as well. I watched the fight 4 or 5 times and in slow motion during the 3 exchanges that Silva was landing punches and every punch was on the botton. They didn't look like huge power punches, but when Forrest hit the ground Silva landed 3 good shots on the chin (hard to see the power at regular speed). I think Forrest had his bell rang prior to the last punch being landed, which hit flush on the chin.

Personaly, I think the UFC will fizzle out in the next couple of years due to the watered down events they seem to be pumping out.There isn't enough talent in the UFC to have a awesome card every month. Dana White doesn't give a rats ass, he will make his millions and he will be off into the sunset laughing. Can you blame him? It's all business at the end of the day.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Dana White doesn't give a rats ass, he will make his millions and he will be off into the sunset laughing. Can you blame him? It's all business at the end of the day.


I support the fighters but don't support Dana White.


I agree I said earlier he is a turd it is all about Dana White and not about the fighters. As for the UFC fizzling out I don't think so. But they have to start taking better care of the fighters. Face it a lot of the undercards barely get paid a couple of grand for a fight. These guys get the snot kicked out of them some are maimed physically and a lot of them end up getting head injuries that reflect on their quality of life further down the road. Think Justin Levens and Evan Tanner. 

I'd be more gung ho to support the UFC if there was some sort of profit sharing retirement plan that goes towards retired/injured fighters. 

No wonder why Fedor hasn't signed with the UFC he sees the BS and has called it BS by not signing.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I support the fighters but don't support Dana White.
> 
> 
> No wonder why Fedor hasn't signed with the UFC he sees the BS and has called it BS by not signing.


Exactly. He has said if the UFC treated there fighters right he would deff come fight. But not now, Another thing while we are on HW division. I thought it extremely unfair to give Brock a title shot with a 2 and 1 record. You got guys like Rashad Evans which I don't like, But still he won fight after fight and it took him for ever to get a title shot. And I don't like the ufc not having a rematch between any of the fighters. If its a blow out I can understand. But with the Jackson Griffin fight. I think Rampage deserved a rematch. I'm not a fan of loose the belt and go back to the bottom of the barrel. And all the shity ass ppv's not every fight is ppv worthy. They seem to think the few fight nights they have every year is a big gift. If they want more people to become interested they should do more like boxing. Friday night fights and such to let the lesser known fighters show case there skills. As of right now I'm sworn off of ufc ppv's That was the shitiest bunch of fights ever. I understand that it's not all the ufc's fault for the fighters having less than steller nights but when every fight of any hype is a ppv I get tired of spending my money. I'm back on boxing.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This might be a case of the "glass jaw".
> 
> In the old days guys that fought a LOT started to have this from the amount of punches they recieved.
> 
> If it takes 100 psi to knock you out the first time, there is a sliding scale after that. I think this is something that you can see starting already with many of these fighters.





Mike Scheiber said:


> Perfect example Chuck Liddell


A friend and I were discussing the exact same thing using Chuck as an example. Like a bell curve for being knocked out.

Best game plan would be to let A. Silva age about 5 more years, and then come back at him as hard as you can. Someone *might* get him then.


----------



## Timothy Robinson (May 15, 2009)

Jason Moore said:


> Exactly. He has said if the UFC treated there fighters right he would deff come fight. But not now, Another thing while we are on HW division. I thought it extremely unfair to give Brock a title shot with a 2 and 1 record. You got guys like Rashad Evans which I don't like, But still he won fight after fight and it took him for ever to get a title shot. And I don't like the ufc not having a rematch between any of the fighters. If its a blow out I can understand. But with the Jackson Griffin fight. I think Rampage deserved a rematch. I'm not a fan of loose the belt and go back to the bottom of the barrel. And all the shity ass ppv's not every fight is ppv worthy. They seem to think the few fight nights they have every year is a big gift. If they want more people to become interested they should do more like boxing. Friday night fights and such to let the lesser known fighters show case there skills. As of right now I'm sworn off of ufc ppv's That was the shitiest bunch of fights ever. I understand that it's not all the ufc's fault for the fighters having less than steller nights but when every fight of any hype is a ppv I get tired of spending my money. I'm back on boxing.


Yeah. there was a dana interview a few years ago where he was talking about boxing PPV fights, complaining that they weren't worth the $$...."damn, they got me again" was his comment. I'm feeling the same way about the UFC. It was serendipity that brought a tornado through my neighborhood on Sat night, taking out the power and preventing me from succumbing to temptation....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I think another factor with Chuck Liddell's fall is alcohol .


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Well it is obvious to me that those of you crying that it was a work or that Forest was acting have never fought. It doesnt take much when the punch is pin point accurate on the chin plus Forest was legitametly knocked down 2 times before then also if you dont think Silva can hit hard going backwards you just dont know fighting.

Its interesting now that MMA has gone mainstream how many uneducated comments and opinions get thrown around. Nothing personal but most of you guys just dont have anything remotely looking like a valid opinion on the subject.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

jason farrish said:


> Well it is obvious to me that those of you crying that it was a work or that Forest was acting have never fought. It doesnt take much when the punch is pin point accurate on the chin plus Forest was legitametly knocked down 2 times before then also if you dont think Silva can hit hard going backwards you just dont know fighting.
> 
> Its interesting now that MMA has gone mainstream how many uneducated comments and opinions get thrown around. Nothing personal but most of you guys just dont have anything remotely looking like a valid opinion on the subject.


 
I was wondering if you were going to comment on this.

Looked to me like a Shot on button and that Forest was moving in.


Funny thing we were talking about this a lot a couple of weeks ago at the Mondio trial when Dennis Got Knocked out.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

jason farrish said:


> Its interesting now that MMA has gone mainstream how many uneducated comments and opinions get thrown around. Nothing personal but most of you guys just dont have anything remotely looking like a valid opinion on the subject.


I am a big MMA fan and couldn't agree more.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

jason farrish said:


> Its interesting now that MMA has gone mainstream how many uneducated comments and opinions get thrown around. Nothing personal but most of you guys just dont have anything remotely looking like a valid opinion on the subject.


And you do? Enlighten the great unwashed most glorious Sensei! [-o<


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I have trained a national ISKA Muay Thai champion and am the striking coach for throwdown elite the worlds largest MMA gym. A google search on my name will verify a lot of things.

So my opinion is that Forest was completely outclassed and was basically out on his feet from the very first knock down. When you have your bell rung you can continue fighting, hell you might even win and not remember the fight at all.

Also those shots were pinpoint accurate and it doesnt take much when you are hit square on the chin.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont think the fights in UFC are works, as some of them were in the early pride days (always with Japanese Pro-wrestlers involved), and I also think Forrest was hurt by Silva. He was made to look second rate by Silva and ran off. It was pretty dissapointing to see. 
But it was great to see BJ win.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree that it does not take much if the punch is accurate, but when you take a beating like these guys do, there is a sliding scale on how much it takes to get knocked out.

I fought a lot when I was younger, and I know that you can only get hit as hard as these guys are getting hit so many times before the end if the career is coming. Those gloves they wear are a joke, you are getting wacked with bone, not padded leather.

THis is why the boxing gloves are padded the way they are. Many of the old school gloves I have seen look padded, but smack something with them, and it really isn't anything there.

A few years back, they were all on the ground fairly quickly. However, and I called it....LOL The good strikers were gonna be the kings.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Some guys can always take a punch and never lose their iron chin, others like Liddell seem to decline, but who knows if its from punches and/or age.


It seems near universally accepted that the repeated blows from boxing gloves cause more damage than the KO's seen with mma gloves.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Im a forrest fan, but this was well done



http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m258/Wotan1105/runforrest.gif


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i read this whole thread b/c my nephew fights in the UFC (and i actually had to confirm that w/my daughter), but he's one of the under-paid younger guys. don't know if he's had a fight lately, but it seems a tough, tough way to make a living....

but he comes fr a tough sire-line, lol.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
It seems near universally accepted that the repeated blows from boxing gloves cause more damage than the KO's seen with mma gloves.

Well there is the fact that the ONLY wat to score in boxing is by striking the opponent. LOL

MMA has not been around long enough, but we will start seeing some droolers soon enough. : )


----------

